# S Scale Tunnel Portal



## Aflyer

Has anyone found a good source for tunnel portals? I find a whole lot for HO and O gauge, but struggling to find some for my S layout.

I know I can make them, but kind of looking for a least a couple to get started. 

Thank you in advance,
Aflyer


----------



## kix662003

I looked and looked... on eBay, at shows this year, on e-store sites and catalogs. I bought a pair that the seller claimed were S gauge, but the ports are too low for Am Flyer. Never found anything else. I wound up using thin green foamboard from Lowes and a sharp pencil point to make one. I'm planning to cast another set using plaster of Paris and carve out the mortar joints on the faces. Let me know if you find a source that I missed. George


----------



## Aflyer

Kix,
It looks like we are sharing this problem, I am a little surprised I didn't receive more replies. By the way, nice job on the one you built!!

I was sort of expecting that most S modelers are having to make their own. However at the same time hoping I had missed some supplier out there that had something in S.

Wouldn't it be nice to have the selection that I keep finding for HO gauge portals!

Thank you for the response,

Aflyer


----------



## kix662003

I was surprised to see four S gauge structures in really nice condition at the antique toy store in the next County last week. I saw the Gilbert American Flyer book on the counter and asked what they got. They have a nice selection of accessories, include some American Flyer locomotives and cars. I don't follow the values enough to know if the prices are good, but I bought 10 pieces of HO Atlas 100 flex track for $10. I thought that was good for nickel/silver track. It's like new if not new. The store gets a lot of things from people settling the estates. I imagine lots of antique toy shops do. I'll tale a look when I go back to the store and to two or three local shows next month. If there are nice portals at the right price, I'll buy a set and let you know. If you find something in the mean time, I'll have something rare for a change. I need to take a look at your layout progress. I've been slacking!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

It seems to be the same old story, American Flyer S-Scale is the forgotten gauge that nobody cares about. It's very difficult to find anything in S-Scale these days as it was back in the day when Flyers were produced. Best suggestion is to get O-Scale and cut it down to size or make your own. Perhaps Doug @ Port Lines can give you a source??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Check this link for suggested manufacturers of S-Scale items -- NASG website...

http://www.nasg.org/Manufacturers/index.htm


----------



## kix662003

Great link, Don. I didn't use it when I was searching. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Just trying to help my fellow S-men.....


----------



## Aflyer

Hey Nuttin,
Great find, thank you for sharing. I did find a couple portals there, have bookmarked the pages and will see about ordering some. A little pricy but as others have said, not a lot of choices for our favorite scale.

Thank you,
Aflyer


----------



## markjs

Aflyer,
I tried different pages on the NASG website, but couldn't find tunnel portals. Can you give me more specific instructions on where to find them?
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Aflyer

Markjs,
Hi, here is one link for three different portals.

http://www.internettrains.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc?

Here is another dealer, same products.

http://www.pre-size.com/products/browse/groups/grouping/S Scale/category/Pre-Size Model Specialties

There is also a company called Hunter in the list and they also have Portals.

Good luck,
Aflyer


----------



## markjs

Aflyer,
Thanks.

Mark


----------



## Aflyer

markjs,
Hi I found a couple, try this link:
http://www.pre-size.com/products/browse/groups/grouping/S Scale/category/Pre-Size Model Specialties

Or same portals, different vendor:

http://www.internettrains.com/merchant2/merchant.mvc?

Also look at Hunter page, they had 1 I think.

Good luck and keep us informed what you find,
Aflyer


----------



## markjs

Guys,
Check out this neat video and make your own.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aP3OGGmP1HE

Mark


----------

